
Netflix Is Shrinking the World - pseudolus
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/02/22/opinion/sunday/netflix-oscars.html
======
alexgmcm
The high-quality of dubs and subs is one of the reasons I still have a Netflix
subscription.

I live in Spain and my SO doesn't speak English - Netflix allows us to watch
content dubbed in Spanish and equally there is a lot of natural Spanish
language content that helps me continue to improve my Spanish.

I used to download movies/tv shows and dealing with subtitle synchronisation
and accuracy was always a massive pain assuming you could even find them.

The care Netflix takes over foreign language content is a real value-add over
their competitors and the ever-present alternative of piracy.

